# I have a cyst for first time I need advice of how to get my body to clear it



## KatiPati (Dec 9, 2015)

I am 42 and for first time I had a cyst in my ovary. It did not clear during my period and my ivf cycle was cancelled. I need advice on what might help clear it or even what might caused it in the first place (for 5 years of regular scans I never had a cyst before)


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, I've had a few cysts although they have always cleared by next cycle. I read that they can be linked to high oestrogen and avoided some things that apparently can cause that - tap water, non-organic dairy and meat (both because of hormones) soya products (this one definitely true - nutritionist told me she uses it to help people get in to AGRC by lowering FSH but the side effect is high oestrogen) and plastic bottles/containers. I also read that some Dr's believe ibruprofen can cause cysts. I take it regularly for period pains but tried to avoid it. Not sure if any of it made a difference or they would have cleared anyway. Try googling for more info. Hope yours clears up x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Drs sometimes prescribe trigger shot to get rid of them.


----------



## KatiPati (Dec 9, 2015)

BB41 thanks for the advice. I avoid almost all of what you have mentioned as I am into Organic food and healthy living, may be cheese is the only offender I can stop. I eat unorganic meat when I it in a restaurant so another one to avoid. Have you taken any supplements?


----------



## KatiPati (Dec 9, 2015)

Cosmopolitan4112008 what is the trigger shot called?


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It is called hcg trigger shot. There are different brands, i think. You will need a prescription for it.


----------



## KatiPati (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok I guess like pregnyl. Strangely my clinic did not offer it


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi yes, pregnancy multi vit and omega and COQ10. Don't find it makes any difference to cysts though.


----------



## gomezfernandez1975 (May 30, 2017)

Hi all, 

Any success stories with dhea? I am starting to take it this week. Also I had a failed cycle at the lister and the doctor wants to repeat everything the same for next cycle. Thinking of switching any success stories at 42 on the agrc?


----------

